

How I Cost the Government $499 Million - johnbpetersen
http://firehawkcreative.com/blog/how-i-cost-the-government-499-million
I&#x27;m curious to hear what the development community thinks this project should have cost if built and managed properly? Is $1MM too high or too low?
======
orr94
tl;dr

I am brilliant, and I could have done a way better job of building
healthcare.gov for 0.2% of the cost. Unfortunately, I was too busy working on
all my other awesome projects that have nothing to do with big government
systems or the healthcare industry.

